# Oh You Know, Just Hanging Out at Work, Waiting...



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

On the "hard workers" at the ATF to approve my Form 1. I know I'm being ridiculous since I'm losing it after waiting only 2 months. What's the quickest approval anyone has seen? My buddy got his in 4 months, which is the quickest I've ever seen.

Also, I love how you can't access atfonline on Wednesdays.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What is a Form 1 ? Does it have to do with automatic weapons?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Building & registering firearms.
https://www.atf.gov/file/11281/download

So is this just a hobby of yours or are you going into the business?


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Building & registering firearms.
> https://www.atf.gov/file/11281/download
> 
> So is this just a hobby of yours or are you going into the business?


Just a hobby. I've got a few in 5.56 but this one is going to be a .458 SOCOM.


----------

